# The stupidest and dumbest WCA 2x2 scramble ever. (Not 4 mover.)



## NizzyGG (Mar 22, 2017)

R F2 U F' U2 R2 F2 R2 U'

Complete first layer, WUT!?


----------



## Matt11111 (Mar 22, 2017)

I've gotten that before in a competition.


----------



## PurpleBanana (Mar 25, 2017)

That scramble doesn't lead to a complete first layer.


----------



## GenTheThief (Mar 25, 2017)

uhhh.... this scramble doesn't have a "Complete first layer"
"WUT!?" indeed.
.


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Mar 27, 2017)

Ah... this is a good one.
Dayton Winter 2017
First Round, Group D, Fifth Scramble
R' F2 U2 F' U' R U2 R' U F' R


----------



## NizzyGG (Mar 30, 2017)

Ghost Cuber said:


> Ah... this is a good one.
> Dayton Winter 2017
> First Round, Group D, Fifth Scramble
> R' F2 U2 F' U' R U2 R' U F' R


I avg sub 4 on 2x2 yet my pb is just 2.13. I haven't been lucky even not at comps yet.


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 28, 2018)

Interesting. I got pi oll and y perm.


----------



## LightFlame_ (Apr 28, 2018)

y


Ghost Cuber said:


> Ah... this is a good one.
> Dayton Winter 2017
> First Round, Group D, Fifth Scramble
> R' F2 U2 F' U' R U2 R' U F' R


you're reaction is a mix of unbelieving and confusion


----------



## Ayce (Apr 11, 2020)

CLL would do nicely for that, I once had one side (but not the layer) Using Ortega I think I got 3 seconds? @ProStar bump


----------



## brododragon (May 16, 2020)

That was a sad bump


----------



## GenTheThief (May 18, 2020)

brododragon said:


> That was a sad bump


I would say this was a worse one.

There is something to be said for telling people not to bump old posts when they happen, but this was a month old.


----------

